# Harlequin Rasbora + Betta Splendens



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Is there any considerations that are needed concerning the keeping of these two fishes together? I have a 30 gallon "tall" tank. I have a male crowntail named Red in there. He is extremely calm. Never attacks the 15+ guppies, or the 3 neon tetras (getting more), or the rosey red minnow. I want to get 5 Harlequin Rasboras so as to have a cute little school. any thoughts?:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Rosy red minnows aren't those cold water outer than that sounds great.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

sorry i meant to say and not or... i have a rosey red already, as well as the guppies and tetras and betta. i just needed to know what to expect... thank you for sowing me that in a round about way though!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO you might be close to over stocking... take it slowly...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree.....you're pretty much at full capacity there, especially if you've got actively breeding guppies. Even the 2-3 Neons you need to build up a proper school might really be pushing things over the edge. Might want to find homes for a bunch of those guppies if you want to add in more fish....


----------

